# Yamaha mx630



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Dumb question I was givin this amp it works great but I don't have any use for it what's the approx value of it I no its a beast of a amp just not sure I would ever use it help please


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, Yamaha has always made some first-class amps. :T Check ebay’s completed auctions to get an idea of what they are selling for. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Bluebook price of the Yamaha MX630 is $235.00, which sounds about right. Nothing beastly about 135W per channel.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Glen B said:


> Bluebook price of the Yamaha MX630 is $235.00, which sounds about right. Nothing beastly about 135W per channel.


 compared to what I have owned this is a beast. Thanks all


----------

